# How to win social security disability cases?



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I ran across this today while looking up some of the more obscure fibro symptoms - "How to win your fibromyalgia disability case before you file or on an appeal" written by a former social security disability examiner. Anyone heard of it?I found it at http://your-helping-hand.net.page5.html


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

I can't get this page it just says The page cannot be displayedLindalu


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it's actually called telling the truth. I've talked with lawyers and former disability examiners and they agree the best policy is honesty.tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Lindalu, Try http://your-helping-hand.net and looking at things from there. Tom, the way the truth is told is often crucial in being granted disability benefits, at least it is here in the UK. There are certain ways of getting the information across, which if not followed, tend to result in denials and appeals, but if are followed, tend to result in awards. Paige, thanks for posting.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well said Susan! I will use US law as an example - Here you are "innocent until proven guilty", well when it comes to disability you are "fine until proven disabled". It's really hard to prove it, and yes of course you must tell the truth but much lies in the wording of it. The disability system is aimed at helping as few people as possible, it isn't aimed at helping all disabled people.PS - Thanks Paige for the link!


----------

